# train shows



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

Is there anyone in north east Ohio that could tell me when and where the next train show is?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm not sure of any.. only because I don't live anywhere near.

What you might do if you are comfortable with it is put your location (ie City/State) in your profile, that way when people in the same area as you see that, they will likely reach out and share information about what's going on in the region.

Just a suggestion


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

matt said:


> Is there anyone in north east Ohio that could tell me when and where the next train show is?


This link should help you they list all for the year. Enjoy and don't forget some pictures for us

http://www.railserve.com/events/train_shows.html


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Great find Subway!*

"OUTSTANDING" my friend and what a weatlth of info. My son goes to the U. of Minnesota and live 2 blocks from the model railroad club.... never would have known if not for the site you found.....THANKS!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> "OUTSTANDING" my friend and what a weatlth of info. My son goes to the U. of Minnesota and live 2 blocks from the model railroad club.... never would have known if not for the site you found.....THANKS!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Cool MacDaddy that's what were here for; to help each other.:thumbsup:
Your always welcome


----------



## Coolbreeze (Jan 28, 2010)

http://gsmts.com/
http://trainshows.com/
http://trainshow.org/


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*U of Minnesota FANGORN FORREST!*

Here are some pics from the club website on Party Tree Making 101:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Oh come on now!!!*

Try again


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

great trees, Mac. Very realistic.


----------

